# Tracy Morgan



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2009/02/18/2009-02-18_fire_at_tracy_morgans_apartment_sparked_.html

Tracy Morgan's fish tank started a big fire. Datz crazzee.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

> "Fortunately, the fire did not spread and no one was in the building was hurt. Even the fish are okay," he said in a statement.
> 
> "My thanks to the New York Fire Department for their quick action."
> 
> ...


1. fire did not spread
2. sprinkler put out most of the fire
3. 80 firefighters activated
4. ??
5. *W T F ?!*


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that's what i said gil.....!!!!!!
it took 80 firefighters nearly 30 minutes to put out an already almost out fire....i could probably spit and do better than that.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Only in New York, kids, only in New York...


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

any idea what kind of shark? how large do you reckon the tank is? are there no provisions against owning a full-blown shark? esp in an apt?

so many things wrong i don't even know where to begin.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Who the heck is Tracy Morgan?

I had a fire start from a tank once. I caught it immediately, though, so no problem.
Drip loops, folks. Use 'em! 
Salty water + electrical outlet = very bad things.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

gil_ong said:


> any idea what kind of shark? how large do you reckon the tank is? are there no provisions against owning a full-blown shark? esp in an apt?
> 
> so many things wrong i don't even know where to begin.


I guess if you are a celebrity with oodles of money you can get by with just about anything.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

lohachata said:


> that's what i said gil.....!!!!!!
> it took 80 firefighters nearly 30 minutes to put out an already almost out fire....i could probably spit and do better than that.


It was Trump Towers, that explains it. You don't think they would trust just a handful of firefighters with THAT building do you? lol
It probably took 10 to put out the fire and the other 70 to stand around and ask for autographs and get pics taken. LOL


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Buggy said:


> It probably took 10 to put out the fire and the other 70 to stand around and ask for autographs and get pics taken. LOL


that was ONE thoguht that flashed through my mind.

and NYS has a $1.6 billion budget gap in this current fiscal year. this nonsense needs to stop.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

It actually wasn't Trump Tower. Trump Tower is on Fifth Avenue. This is Trump Place on Riverside Drive. They are a series of moderately nice apartment buildings along the Hudson River.

I saw some video of the tanks on the local news last night. The sharks are like 10" or so, the kind so often seen in display tanks in seafood restaurants on the Florida gulf.


----------

